# 100 litre marine tank!



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

What would you stock?? Need help! Have no idea!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Obviously no tangs, large angels, triggers, anthias etc.

Small Pomacentrids (e.g. Clownfish), dwarf angels, gobies, blennies, basslets (the _Pseudochromis _genus holds some interesting species, despite a few ocassionally being territorial) and cardinalfish would be the way to go.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Could u give a good example set up? Really just want lots of corals and some small fish like gobys then a pair of clowns!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

It's not really possible to give examples, simply because what might work in one tank might not work in the next. For example, certain species of dwarf angel can nip at corals and sponges and some Basslets are known for their territorial tendencies.

Remember that you are going to have to wait for a fairly long time before adding any corals or fish in order to give the tank time to mature. A large number of corals may necessitate the addition of extra calcium and magnesium. It's also important to take into account growth; some LPS species can sting other corals to death if they're places too close.


----------

